# Swordtails with Gourami's??



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello,
I wanted to get a few people's opinions before moving a few fish around in my tanks. I have two female and a male swordtail, which I was looking to place in my 33L tank. The current fish in the 33 are:

2 blue gouramis
2 opaline gouramis
4 panda cories
1 red tail shark
6-7 small snails
3 cherry bars (lost 3 of them)

I was looking to put the 3 swords in this tank and also buy 2 german rams again.. Any opinions? Thanks in advance

-Bob


----------



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

i have 1 swordtail and a couple of gourimis in my tank and they get along fine with eachother.


----------



## Eroc (Nov 21, 2008)

It is possible to do what you are talking about but, I would suggest a larger tank. 33L which is equivalent to about 9 US gallons is very small for the amount of fish you currently have. The red tail shark alone can grow to about 6 inches. I'm not sure about the rams because I don;t have any experience with them but I understand that they are fairly peaceful cichlids and I don't see any issues other than there not being enough space for them all in your current tank.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Eroc said:


> It is possible to do what you are talking about but, I would suggest a larger tank. *33L which is equivalent to about 9 US gallons *is very small for the amount of fish you currently have. The red tail shark alone can grow to about 6 inches. I'm not sure about the rams because I don;t have any experience with them but I understand that they are fairly peaceful cichlids and I don't see any issues other than there not being enough space for them all in your current tank.



no dude, it's a 33 long. same dimensions as a 55 gallon, only shorter. not litres.:console:


----------



## Eroc (Nov 21, 2008)

FishHead said:


> no dude, it's a 33 long. same dimensions as a 55 gallon, only shorter. not litres.:console:


Sorry, my mistake. I think it will be fine then.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

The swordtails will be fine with the gouramis, I can't vouch for the RT shark however. If the swords learn to stay off of the bottom and out of his way, they should be alright though.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Buggy said:


> The swordtails will be fine with the gouramis, I can't vouch for the RT shark however. If the swords learn to stay off of the bottom and out of his way, they should be alright though.


yeah i have two femals and a male in the tank now. I grabbed 3 more females and another male which are quarantined right now. If the RTS goes after them, he will be moved to my 55 gal barb/rainbow tank. He will leave the pictus catfish alone


----------

